# ¿Se pueden unir dos transformadores?



## masqueduro (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola, tengo 2 transformadores toroidales idénticos, con salida simple a 15v/15A; ¿podría unir los dos transformadores para que funcionasen como uno solo con toma central?, de ser así, ¿qué tensiones tendría en las salidas y como habría que conectarlos? ¿podría fabricar una fuente simétrica de 22+22v?

saludos


----------



## ciri (Feb 6, 2008)

Poder, los podés unir, solo que debes tener mucho cuidado..

Aunque si son idénticos como dices no creo que alla mucho problema si se hace bien..


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 6, 2008)

SI se pueden unir...pero ten cuidado porque tienes que seguir el orden del bobinado,es decir si los piensas poner en paralelo por ejemplo puede pasar dos cosas tu conectalo y si esta bien el orden del bobinado se suman aproximadamente las potencias pero si estan mal el orden del bobinado es como si al unirlos se produciera un corto.....a tu segunda pregunta si podrias tener 22+22 si los unes en serie (ten el mismo cuidado que si lo conectas en paralelo que te va ha pasar o mismo...)


----------



## masqueduro (Feb 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias, identificaré el bobinado con el polímetro y los conectaré en serie pero... ahora solo cuento con 7,5 amperios ¿no?



un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2008)

Sigues teniendo los 15 A originales, pero duplicaste el voltaje (Si los uniste en serie)

o

Sigues teniendo los 15 V originales y duplicaste la corriente (Si los pusiste en paralelo)

En ambos casos duplicas la potencia.

Si los piensas poner en serie, te conviene que los secundarios se conecten en "Contra-face"
para lograr una mejor rectificacion de tension.
Para esto pones en paralelo los primarios y conectas entre si 1 solo cable de los secundarios, te quedan 3 conexiónes secundarias, 1 extremo, el punto medio y otro extremo, con el multimetro mides tension extremo a extremo.
Se pueden dar 2 casos:
0 V o 30 V, si es para rectificar te conviene que de 30 V.
Si no te da, reemplazas uno de lo conductores que van al punto medio por el otro y listo

Si no entendiste, no te preocupes, ! Yo tampoco ¡

saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Feb 7, 2008)

Creo que sí lo entendí. Voy a hacer las conexiones y espero no quemar nada.

gracias


----------



## cornel065 (Abr 25, 2010)

saludos cordiales, compre un transformador toroidal y lo quiero conectar el paralelo como se cuando estan en fase y en contrafase para no deteriorarlo


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 25, 2010)

Porque cuando los pones en paralelo y estan en cotrafase, tendras una altisima corriente. Cuando estan en fase, no hay corriente entre ambos toroides. Es facil, pon un foco entre los dos bobinados. Si enciende, estan volteados.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 25, 2010)

Yo hice esto y lo vengo haciendo cuando necesito esta configuración.

Te cuento que al no encontrar por nigún lado un transformador de 12 + 12 VCA, entonces la idea fue original: poner los bobinados secundarios en serie y sacar un solo cable de una unión de ambos, va, tal cual lo que dice Fogonazo un par de comentarios atrás.

No es para complicarse la vida, ni para hacer una novela . Es más lógica que cualquier cosa. Los bobinados primarios se conectan en PARALELO y los secundarios en SERIE. Siempre y cuando los transformadores sean EXACTAMENTE IGUALES.

En mi caso, compré un transformador solo una vez, y cuando necesité la fuente partida, compré otro idéntico, de la misma marca y mismo modelo. Para ser específico, son transformadores lineales para dicroicas. Son capaces de drenar 60W en 12V, eso equivale a 5A CADA UNO.
Pero tuve un problema: Un transformador (el primero que compré), con entrada estabilizada en 220V en primario, medía 12,8Vca en secundario. Y el otro (en las mismas condiciones que el anterior), medía 13,2Vca. ESO NO PUEDE SER.
Entonces fue muy fácil: Quitar espiras de bobinado secundario al segundo transformador, hasta que baje a 12,8Vca. Y eso es exactamente lo que hice.
Fui sacando espiras (de una a una) del secundario, y midiendo constantemente, hasta que me dieron los dos exactamente iguales: 12,8Vca.
Y después fue muy simple, solo unir como debe ser los transformadores y listo.

Y ahora dispongo de una fuente de 12,8 + 12,8Vca por 10A. La estoy usando actualmente para alimentar un amplificador con fuente partida. Me está entregando unos 18 + 18 VCC en vacío.

Saludos!!
T10


----------



## ElTallercito (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola, queria hacer un aporte que esta esta ralicionado con la union de dos transformadores.
 Este circuito consta de un Variac y de un transformadors de aislacion. Nos permite variar la tension de 0 a 220Vac(en el caso de usar esta tension de linea) como variac comun o de 220Vac a 400Vac aproximadamente. 
Este circuito lo utilizabamos en mi anterior trabajo para ensayar fuentes conmutadas a distintas tensiones de entrada.
Por lo que me explicaron y por lo que pude deducir, al hacer esta coneccion es como si al secundario del transformador de aislacion le agregaramos el bobinado en serie del Variac, es decir le aumentamos el numero de espiras del secundario y de esta manera modificamos la relacion de espiras del mismo variando la tension de salida.

Ahi les adjunto la imagen. Conectando el punto A con el B, tenes la funcion de un variac comun. Al conectar el punto B con el C tenemos la tension de salida de 220Vac a 400Vac aprox.

Bueno espero que alguien le interese el circuito, suerte!!!


----------



## cornel065 (Abr 25, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta no soy muy bueno en esto de la electronica, el tranformador toroidal es de 625 va con dos bobinados primarios 110 - 0, 110 - 0 y dos secundarios de 25 - 0, 25 -0, y pues quiero aprobechar toda la potencia del tranformador, lei que colocando los primarios en paralalelo para conectarlo a 110 y los secundarios en paralelo para tener un voltage de 25 puedo obtener la maxima potencia del tranformador, mi duda seria hacer estas conexiones, antiworldx podrias colocar un esquema para entender esta prueba gracias te lo agradeceria, anexo ejemplos de lo que quiero hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2010)

La potencia máxima que te puede entregar el transformador está dada por la sección (Superficie) del núcleo toroidál.

¿ Que tensión tiene la red eléctrica en tu país ?


----------



## cornel065 (Abr 26, 2010)

aqui tenemos 110 volts a 60 ciclos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2010)

Si tuvieras 220Vca NO podrías poner los primarios en paralelo.

La conexión de los primarios sería la de tu imagen Arriba-Derecha.

Para la conexión de tus secundarios hay que efectuar un paso previo, conectas (Según tu imagen Abajo-Derecha) pero Solo Rojo con Azul.

Mides la tensión que tienes entre el Amarillo y el Gris:

Si es < 1 Vca lo conectas directamente y sin problemas.
Si es > a 1Vca y < 3 Vca vas a tener problemas de calentamiento del transformador
Si es >> 3 Vca vas a tener un transformador quemado.


----------



## cornel065 (Abr 26, 2010)

gracias forgonazo, are las pruebas que me indicas, eso se hace con tension de primario a 110volts cierto


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2010)

cornel065 dijo:


> gracias forgonazo, are las pruebas que me indicas, eso se hace con tension de primario a 110volts cierto


Sip, pero antes y *solo* como medida de precaución mira este *post* la parte de la prueba con la lámpara "Serie", una vez que comprobaste las tensiones y el funcionamiento del transformador puenteado, retiras la lámpara y trabajas con el transformador normalmente.


----------



## cornel065 (Abr 26, 2010)

gracias fogonazo entiendo lo que dices, y entendi la prueba con la lampara , conectar la lampara en serie con el transformador, y medir el voltage entre amarillo y gris si es cero lo puedo puentear si no j*****rrr tranformador quemado.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 26, 2010)

En efecto... entonces ya no necesito subir el diagrama?


----------



## cornel065 (May 8, 2010)

saludos a todos en el foro y a ti fogonazo por tus comentarios de ayuda, bueno ya me llego mi tranformador pero se me presento una duda de ultima hora,  en el lado secundario no tengo problemas pero en el primario si, los digo por la configracion de conexiones la imagen que agregue perfecto se ven las conexiones siempre y cuando se tenga los colores iguales del tranformador pero en el mio varia aparte de q*UE* agregan un pequeno diagrama lo posteare a ver si le encuentran algo que me pueda ayudar en las conexiones del primerio 
este es mi tranformador


y estas son las conexiones que bienen impresas



si notan bien se puede observar unos punticos pero no se para que son gracias y perdonen mi ignorancia


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2010)

Los puntitos marcan los inicios (o finales según sea el caso) de cada bobinado.

Si tenés 110V en el enchufe, van en paralelo (inicio con inicio y final con final). Si tenés 220V van en serie (final del primero unido al inicio del segundo) y s*ólo se conecta* la tansión a los extremos libres. Lo que queda en el medio, la unión esa que hiciste, *no se conecta*.

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Mar 17, 2012)

Buscando por la web encontre este tema en el foro,tengo un transformador toroidal que tiene dos salidas de 60+60 1500VA,tengo ganas de unir los bobinados si se puede para probarlo con el UCD de ejtagle,o si esto no es posible podria rectificar cada bobinado y unirlos luego no?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2012)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Buscando por la web encontre este tema en el foro,tengo un transformador toroidal que tiene dos salidas de 60+60 1500VA,tengo ganas de unir los bobinados si se puede para probarlo con el UCD de ejtagle,o si esto no es posible podria rectificar cada bobinado y unirlos luego no?


A ver si entendí...
¿Tu trafo tiene un primario, un secundario de 60+60V y otro más de 60+60V?.

Si es así, ¿para qué querés unir los secundarios? Armate un ampli estéreo y alimentá cada uno con uno de los secundarios. Vas a tener algo como +-85V después de rectificar y esa tensión te va a dejar muy contento con la potencia que le vas a poder sacar .

Si no es así, por favor explicame bien qué es lo que tenés.
Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Mar 17, 2012)

Si Cacho,asi es,tengo una entrada de 220v y dos secundarios de 60+60,habia pensado hacer algo estereo pero ya vi que no pudieron hacer andar dos UCD dentro del mismo gabinete sin que haga ruido,entonces uniendo los dos me hago uno mono para los sub de 18" que tengo con una fuente bien polenta,a eso le pienso poner 4 capacitores de 15.000 x 120v ingleses que tengo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2012)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Si Cacho,asi es,tengo una entrada de 220v y dos secundarios de 60+60,habia pensado hacer algo estereo pero ya vi que no pudieron hacer andar dos UCD dentro del mismo gabinete sin que haga ruido,entonces uniendo los dos me hago uno mono para los sub de 18" que tengo con una fuente bien polenta,a eso le pienso poner 4 capacitores de 15.000 x 120v ingleses que tengo



Podrías hacer un ensayo previo a poner los secundarios en paralelo, conecta "Solo" un extremo de un secundario con un extremo del otro secundario y mide tensión entre los cables que quedaron libres.
Posibilidad 1) Consigues 120Vca (Invertir fase de uno de los bobinados)
Posibilidad 2) > a 2Vca los bobinados son diferentes y si están en paralelo producirán recalentamiento.
Posibilidad 3) < a 1 Vca los bobinados son similares y admiten conexión en paralelo.

Otra posibilidad es rectificar y unir en paralelo las tensiones de CC y de allí a los capacitores de filtro.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2012)

Te recomiendo ir por el estéreo y leer este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/

Ahí vas a encontrar como controlar el ruido que uno le pueda meter al otro 

Si ponés en paralelo esos, lo que te va a convenir es rectificar y filtrar ambos por separado y unirlos después, aunque no es una gran idea ni lo más conveniente de hacer con un trafo así.

Saludos

Edit: Me ganó Fogo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 17, 2012)

Una duda, en la configuración paralelo que subieron antes:



¿No habría que poner una resistencia entre bornes? ya que nunca se va a conseguir 2 trafos exactamente iguales y puede llegar haber alguna diferencia de potencial entre bornes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2012)

La conexión de primarios en paralelo (O serie) se emplea bastante como sistema de adaptación 220/110 Vca el transformador ya vienen preparados para ello.
Los secundarios, son "Otra Historia" es cuestión de prueba y error, por eso la sugerencia de hacer un ensayo previo.
Yo llegué a conectar 3 transformadores con sus secundarios en paralelo sin inconveniente, pero la diferencia de tensión entre ellos era <<1V.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 17, 2012)

La tensión nominal debe de ser la misma. Después se pueden poner unas resistencias para adaptar impedancias, ya no me acuerdo como; lo estudié cuando era joven.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 18, 2012)

Buen dato, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2012)

Bueno, si son trifásicos es imprescindible que sean del mismo índice horario. En los monofásicos eso no pasa.


----------



## cpiccolo (Mar 18, 2014)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo hice esto y lo vengo haciendo cuando necesito esta configuración.
> 
> Te cuento que al no encontrar por nigún lado un transformador de 12 + 12 VCA, entonces la idea fue original: poner los bobinados secundarios en serie y sacar un solo cable de una unión de ambos, va, tal cual lo que dice Fogonazo un par de comentarios atrás.
> 
> ...



Amigo que problema me puede ocacionar la diferencia de voltaje a la salida de los dos transformadores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2014)

cpiccolo dijo:


> Amigo que problema me puede ocacionar la diferencia de voltaje a la salida de los dos transformadores?



Calentamiento, saturación del núcleo, que se quemen.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 18, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Suponiendo que los Transformadores sean similares

Si los Secundarios se conectan en paralelo, las tensiones tienen que ser lo más iguales posibles, unos pocos milivoltios de diferencia es aceptable.

Si los Secundarios se conectan en serie, normalmente, no tendremos mayores  problemas que una rama de algo más de tensión que otra, dependerá del uso que demos a esta disposición.

Sal U2


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 19, 2014)

Otra salida sería colocando en serie los bobinados y hacer un amplificador tipo H, usando el mismo transformador


----------



## dark089 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hola amigos se que este tema ya es viejo pero quiero disipar algunas dudas,  quiero realizar un amplificador que postio forgonazo que se encuentra en amplificadores de diseño asiático.
 Amplificador PA-325

500W / 4Ω ±70Vcc a ±80Vcc





Según yo este amplificador consume entre 8 a 10amper, la pregunta es la siguiente, tengo 2 pilas de chapas para transformador de diferente medida

La primer pila miden 2.5 x 7 de grosor que según yo tira unos 306 watts
La segunda pila mide 2.8 x 6.3 de grosor que dan mas unos 311 watts

Lo que quiero hacer es tener en secundario un voltaje de 30v a 9 amper los 2 y unirlos en serie para alimentar el ampli con unos 80v a 9 amper según cada trafo sacare 270watts dejo los 30watts libre para perdidas, lo que no se como conectare el primario ya que mire que fogo comenta de conectar contrafase pero no entendí como seria
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2017)

Mejor idea es alimentar cada amplificador con su transformador !


----------



## dark089 (Feb 22, 2017)

si pero con esas chapas no alcanso a sacar mucha potencia, y la idea era usar estas 2 pilas de chapas para sacarle provecho con una amplificador mas potente


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2017)

dark089 dijo:


> si pero con esas chapas no alcanso a sacar mucha potencia, y la idea era usar estas 2 pilas de chapas para sacarle provecho con una amplificador mas potente



Puedes emplear un transformador para lograr la rama (+) y el otro para la rama (-)


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2017)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/conectar-dos-transformadores-29581/#post465714

Mejor lee todo el tema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dark089 (Feb 22, 2017)

es exactamente como tenia pensado hacer las conexiones elaficionado pero como en este pos Fogonazo hablo de una conexion contrafase no entendi que pasaria ya armados y probados les cuento como me fue
saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2017)

Hola.

Cuando los voltaje están en fase y se conectan en serie, el voltaje resultante es la suma de los voltajes. En caso contrario da la diferencia de voltajes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Leioa (Nov 20, 2019)

11 años tiene este hilo !!! Pero encaja con lo que busco.
Deberé postrar en este hilo? para no abrir otro con el mismo tema?
O deberé abrir otro? para no revivir hilos antiguos?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2019)

Pregunta a ver


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2019)

Y leer el tema a ver si tu consulta ya fué  resuelta ?


----------



## peperc (Nov 20, 2019)

Leioa dijo:


> 11 años tiene este hilo !!! Pero encaja con lo que busco.
> Deberé postrar en este hilo? para no abrir otro con el mismo tema?
> O deberé abrir otro? para no revivir hilos antiguos?



eterna duda/ temor  en este foro !!!
por suerte con la pastillita que me da el doctor duermo como un bebe igual.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2019)

Leioa dijo:


> 11 años tiene este hilo !!! Pero encaja con lo que busco.
> Deberé postrar en este hilo? para no abrir otro con el mismo tema?
> O deberé abrir otro? para no revivir hilos antiguos?


Los temas viejos y/o sin actividad *siempre* admiten nuevas *consultas *

Los temas viejos y/o sin actividad *NO *admiten nuevas *respuestas*


----------



## Leioa (Nov 20, 2019)

Pues no me entero. ¿Puedo consultar, pero no me pueden responder?

Y si, ya he leído el tema buscando respuesta a mi duda, claro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2019)

Leioa dijo:


> Pues no me entero. ¿Puedo consultar, pero no me pueden responder?
> 
> Y si, ya he leído el tema buscando respuesta a mi duda, claro.


Puedes consultar y automáticamente el tema queda abierto a nuevas respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2019)

¿Puedo preguntar si puedo preguntar? Jejjeje

Pregunta ya, yo creo que ya estará en el hilo pero bueno.


----------



## Leioa (Nov 21, 2019)

Estoy conectando dos transformadores iguales en paralelo, con sus salidas también en paralelo para duplicar el amperaje de estos.
En la entrada 230v le coloco a uno un interruptor, por si solo quiero hacer funcionar uno de ellos o los dos.
Y a ambos un neón en la entrada a modo indicador de encendido.
El caso es que al estar las salidas unidas, si solo conecto un transformador me aparecen 230v en el primario del no conectado, debido a que existen 12v en su secundario y el transformador se comporta como un inversor.
Eso hace que se me enciendan SIEMPRE los dos neones.
Esta situación la podría evitar quitando los neones, pero la gran duda que me surge es:
Como influye esa realimentación? Y si no sería contraproducente para el funcionamiento de los transformadores en mi cometido?
Ya los he conectado, y no ocurre nada. Pero al tener los 230v de la red y juntarlos con los 230v del transformador inverso, no sé, me crea grandes dudas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2019)

Poné un interruptor doble , un juego de contactos para el primario y el segundo juego para el secundario del segundo transformador.

Sinó el segundo transformador está cargando innecesariamente al primero.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2019)

Leioa dijo:


> "Como influye esa realimentación? Y si no sería contraproducente para el funcionamiento de los transformadores en mi cometido?
> Ya los he conectado, y no ocurre nada. Pero al tener los 230v de la red y juntarlos con los 230v del transformador inverso, no sé, me crea grandes dudas."


Desde que respechado las fases NO si pasa nada.
La idea de Dosmetros resolve cuanto a apagar la lampara néon del primario del segundo transformador , pero no debes olvidar que la curriente en lo secundario es mas elevada y la parte de llave que conmuta ese ramo secundario tiene que soportar.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 21, 2019)

Sino cortá el secundario y deja el primario conectado, no afecta en nada si el primario queda conectado siempre y el secundario sin conexión.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2019)

Pues corta solo el secundario o mejor aún no cortes nada.
Los transformadores son reversibles y al estar unidos por el secundario en el primario vuelves a tener 230 así que no has desconectado nada, sigue exactamente igual, consumiendo la potencia de vacío pero en este caso el primario es el bobinado de 12V y el secundario el de 230V


----------



## Leioa (Nov 21, 2019)

Pues si, interruptor doble para evitar el consumo inútil y el encendido del neón.
Muchas gracias.
Pero lo que me deja intranquilo es cual puede ser el inconveniente de esa conexión cuando ambos están conectados.
 Porque si, son iguales y están enfasados, pero estoy alimentando un transformador desde los dos extremos.

(pienso que lo ideal, siempre que se vaya a rectificar esa señal, es ponerle a cada trasformador un puente rectificador y unir las salidas después de estos.)


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2019)

Entonces tienes continua y ya no tienes alterna.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola, yo en lo personal, nunca conectaría dos transformadores lineales por sus salidas. Ya que aunque pueda funcionar, no entregan exactamente la misma tensión.
Por lo tanto el que entregue mayor tensión se exige.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 21, 2019)

Rectifica, filtra, de ahi unes, y puedes seguir con tu llave simple para cortar un solo transformador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, yo en lo personal, nunca conectaría dos transformadores lineales por sus salidas. Ya que aunque pueda funcionar, no entregan exactamente la misma tensión.
> Por lo tanto el que entregue mayor tensión se exige.


En ese caso una salida es rectificar lo secundario de cada Trafo y unir despues de la puente rectificadora.
La puente rectificadora hace la función de ecualizar eficazmente  las possibles diferenzaz entre los dos transformadores.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Nov 21, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, yo en lo personal, nunca conectaría dos transformadores lineales por sus salidas. Ya que aunque pueda funcionar, no entregan exactamente la misma tensión.
> Por lo tanto el que entregue mayor tensión se exige.



si y no.
si me dices que uno pone uno de 9 v en // con uno de 12 , pues estamos de acuerdo.

pero si pones uno de 12,5 y otro de 12 ahi te paso a explicar:
viste que los trafos en vacio tienen una tension ??  y cuando comienzas a cargarlos esta tension cae un poco ??
pues analiza  esto:
el de mas tension entregara mas corriente, pero en seguida se equilibraran , siempre el de mas tension entrega "un poco mas" de corriente, solo eso , pero muy poca.
y si tenemos en cuenta el sano criterio de cualquier electronico de NO usar un trafo de 4 amper si quire consumir 4 amper .
vamos sobrados en la vida.

el problemon es ( gracias a la internet ) que la gente compra de 4 amper cuando va a consumir 4 amper.
y ahi es donde la pava hierve !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> "el problemon es ( gracias a la internet ) que la gente compra de 4 amper cuando va a consumir 4 amper.
> y ahi es donde la pava hierve !!"


Y eso cuando lo trafo logra fornir 4A continuos.
Generalmente por questiones puramente economica $$  los fabricantes de transformadores enpleyan un diseño economico al maximo para lograr mas lucro$$ en su procduto.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Nov 22, 2019)

claro, .. nosotros que somos viejos en esto sabemos que un trafo de 4 amper NO  es para 4 amper.
y que un T. que en la data dice IC = 3 amper  NO es para 3 amper continuo y menos aun sin un buen disipador.
y que aunque diga 6 amper de ic y le metamos 3 amper hay que hacer la cuentita de P. y seguro llevara un disipador si o si.
no es ser un genio .. es experiencia , o "palos" en la vida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2019)

Los que si daban (dan) 50 Watts , o sea 12 V a 4 A eran los de lámparas dicroicas , aunque consumían *otros* 50 Watts en calor .


----------



## peperc (Nov 23, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los que si daban (dan) 50 Watts , o sea 12 V a 4 A eran los de lámparas dicroicas , aunque consumían *otros* 50 Watts en calor .



nada que ver, esos trafos son  DE LO MEJOR.
trabajaban al limite y andaban recontra ok .
anda a comprar a una casa  de electronica y pedi : quiero un trafo de 12 v 4 amper , que diga eso .
y ponelo todo el dia a consumir 4 amper a ver cuanto dura.

usalos con 2 o 3 amper todo el dia, y tus tataranietos los seguiran teniendo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2019)

No son de lo mejor , son de lo peor por las pérdidas y la deformación de la onda , solo que cumplen con trabajo continuo al 100% del consumo nominal.

Un buen transformador de trabajo permanente, 4 A y bajas pérdidas llevaría el doble de materiales.


----------



## peperc (Nov 23, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No son de lo mejor , son de lo peor por las pérdidas y la deformación de la onda , solo que cumplen con trabajo continuo al 100% del consumo nominal.
> 
> Un buen transformador de trabajo permanente, 4 A y bajas pérdidas llevaría el doble de materiales.


se deforma la onda ?? 
pense que un trafo no deformaba.

te referis a desfase ?? 
o otra cosa ??

o.. alguna vez lei que algo de saturacion de el nucleo ? deforma ?? por ahi va ??
nunca lo entendi de el todo , pero bueno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2019)

Se satura el núcleo y no dibuja la senoidal cómo corresponde. A los efectos de encender una lámpara , o de rectificar , filtrar y usar de fuente no hay mayores problemas


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 23, 2019)

Un transformador es una carga inductiva, en AC una carga de estas caracteristicas retrasa el angulo de fase de la corriente versus el voltaje. 

Ademas si la histeresis del nucleo del transformador es muy alta este comienza a saturarse generando altas temperaturas en todo el conjunto y deformando la forma de onda del circuito AC de donde se alimenta, introduciendo ruidos en la red como tal, así como también al circuito que alimenta.


----------



## Leioa (Nov 24, 2019)

Años tenía este hilo sin revivir, si, pero que ganas teníais de escribir ehhhh !!!
jejeje.

Bueno, gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. He aclarado mi duda, y por mi parte doy por solucionado el hilo.

Un saludo.


----------



## peperc (Mar 2, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No son de lo mejor , son de lo peor por las pérdidas y la deformación de la onda , solo que cumplen con trabajo continuo al 100% del consumo nominal.
> 
> Un buen transformador de trabajo permanente, 4 A y bajas pérdidas llevaría el doble de materiales.



vuelvo a leer est tema , y me agarra la duda respecto de esto .
entiendo eso de la deformacion, si.
lo que no entiendo es por que es "malo" o por que dicen de "perdidas" .
al final, el trabasformador si entrega esos 4 amper, en digamos 11 v y no se calienta mucho.
yo los he tenido, luego de años de trabajar 12 hs al dia, en un lugar medianamente abierto ( no encapsulados en uan caja) y estan de primera, ni siquiera se les salio el papel / etiqueta.

deforman la onda, bueno, lo acepto, pero mucha potencia de perdida ?? 

cual es la comparacion con uno BUENO ?? 
EL doble de tamaño y algo menos de calor ?? y la onda senoidal no deformada ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> deforman la onda, bueno, lo acepto, pero mucha potencia de perdida ??



¿ Los tocaste alguna vez andando largo rato ? Por la temperatura calculo al voleo que la potencia disipada en calor es de 30 o 40 Watts.

Con lo que un transformador de 50 Watts consumirá ¿ 90 Watts ?

Si tenés ganas medile el consumo en vacío y cargado con su lámpara 

Cuando se diseña un transformador en serio , se calculan en base a las pérdidas en hierro (calentamiento por inducción , saturación)  y/o en el cobre (calentamiento por sección y corriente) , son cálculos muy  complejos y podés espiarlos en el libro de Singer , que está en algún post del Foro.


----------



## peperc (Mar 2, 2020)

si, he medido , corriente y tension , y me da cerca de los 50 w te lo aseguro.
a menos que por la deformacion de la onda el instrumento se engañe mucho, no se.

y si, calentar seguro calienta y los dedos consideran "tuto" ya con 50 grados .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> si, he medido , corriente y tension , y me da cerca de los 50 w te lo aseguro.



En primario !


----------



## peperc (Mar 2, 2020)

si, de ambos lados


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 2, 2020)

Hola a todos , generalmente y por questiones puramente economica $$ los fabricantes de transformadores diseñam y armam su engendros al limite de modo a puder economizar en cubre y hierro ( asi aumentando su lucro $$).
Cuando lo flujo magnectico del nucleo de hierro adentra en saturación la inductancia del devanado primario baja demasiadamente y asi la curriente de magnectización sube la cielos causando lo recalientamento ( puro efecto Joule).
Como magnetismo y calor son enemigos cuanto mas calor generado menos efectos magnecticos hay en lo material ( hierro) y asi tenemos un efecto avalanche que so enpeora con lo pasar del tienpo cuando energizado.
Los transformadores de hornos de Microondas son diseãndos asi propositalmente de modo a obtenir una tensión de salida bien mas estabilizada ante variaciones de la RED electrica local , pero como generalmente su uso es de un pequeño rato de tienpo ( en lo maximo algunos minutos) eso es perfectaente adimissible.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> si, de ambos lados


 
Preguntonta : Si el transformador de 50 Watts con lámpara de 50 Watts consume los 50 Watts . . .  ¿ Dónde se inventó la energía para calentar el transformador ? 🤪


----------



## peperc (Mar 2, 2020)

es poca al perdida, estos dias no tengo la posibilidad de medirlo.

obvio que hay perdidas, eso seguro, no estas descubriendo America.
igual, no se bien como medirlo , por eso de que podre medir i y V , pero seguro lado primario esta desfasada , eso de coseno fi.

igual, mucho no me hace drama, esos trafos son  BUENOS.
mil veces los he usado.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 2, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Preguntonta : Si el transformador de 50 Watts con lámpara de 50 Watts consume los 50 Watts . . .  ¿ Dónde se inventó la energía para calentar el transformador ? 🤪


Es un transformador que proporciona 50 Watts aproximadamente a su salida para alimentar la dicroica, pero de la red consume los 50 Watts + lo que necesita el transformador para magnetizarse e inducir voltaje en su secundario.

Son muy buenos porque trabajan como planchas y mantienen la dicroica brillando fuerte y parejo, pero tambien consumen bastante mas de lo que debería. 

Para ser más gráfico, consíguete un Kill-A-Watt y verificas su consumo con carga y en vacio.


----------



## peperc (Mar 3, 2020)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Es un transformador que proporciona 50 Watts aproximadamente a su salida para alimentar la dicroica, pero de la red consume los 50 Watts + lo que necesita el transformador para magnetizarse e inducir voltaje en su secundario.
> 
> Son muy buenos porque trabajan como planchas y mantienen la dicroica brillando fuerte y parejo, pero tambien consumen bastante mas de lo que debería.
> 
> Para ser más gráfico, consíguete un Kill-A-Watt y verificas su consumo con carga y en vacio.


en vacio lo tengo anotado ( de unas pruebas viejas que hice para otra cosa) :

corriente primario ........ corriente secundario
91 mA ...............................................0
135mA..........................................1,8 amper

no lo probe en carga plena


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2020)

0,091 A x 220V = 20 Watts  de perdidas en vacío 
0,135 A x 220 V = 30 Watts ---> 1,8 A x 12 V = 21,6 Watts , y aquí cae a 10 Watts de pérdidas ?


----------



## peperc (Mar 3, 2020)

si, se que en vacio tengo  perdidas, muchas .
pero no calienta.

y si, para esos 1,8 amper como bien pones si , hay 10 w de perdidas, si .
30 w en la entrada  y 20 en la salida es 10 w de perdidas,.

igual te digo que no tengo claro si la ceunta es solo eso , por el tema de el coseno fi, que no tengo como medir.
puede ser mas, o ser menos, ni idea.

cuando pueda mido con la lampara, pero de nuevo : yo mido corriente y tension, no se el tema de el coseno fi  para ese caso que es inductivo el asunto .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 0,091 A x 220V = 20 Watts  de perdidas en vacío
> 0,135 A x 220 V = 30 Watts ---> 1,8 A x 12 V = 21,6 Watts , y aquí cae a 10 Watts de pérdidas ?


Hola Dosme, en realidad cuándo no hay carga en la salida, tenemos potencia activa y reactiva por parte del primario.
Entonces en el primario tendríamos 20VA y no 20W.
Conociendo el Cos Phi podemos calcular las pérdidas. Normalmente el Cos Phi en esas condiciones es bajo, digamos menos de 0.5 así que haciendo números rápidamente deducimos que tenemos 10W en pérdidas.
Por otro lado, la potencia reactiva en juego, sería aprox. 17VAr.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 3, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Dosme, en realidad cuándo no hay carga en la salida, tenemos potencia activa y reactiva por parte del primario.
> Entonces en el primario tendríamos 20VA y no 20W.
> Conociendo el Cos Phi podemos calcular las pérdidas. Normalmente el Cos Phi en esas condiciones es bajo, digamos menos de 0.5 así que haciendo números rápidamente deducimos que tenemos 10W en pérdidas.
> Por otro lado, la potencia reactiva en juego, sería aprox. 17VAr.


Mejor explicado y en terminología mas castiza para el tema de corriente alterna


----------



## peperc (Mar 3, 2020)

hola, hoy medi el asunto, con carga plena, o sea una lampara de 50 w.
coloque en lado primario una R1 = 15 ohms
y en secundario en serie la lampara y una R= 0,165 ohms
todas las mediciones son con el tester en VCA
trafo NO el compacto, el grandecito clasico.

PRIMARIO
VR1= 4,9 v >>>>> i = 0,327 amper  >>>> P = v*a = 72w

SECUNDARIO
VR2 =   0,75 v >>>> i = 4,55 amper >>>> P= v*a = 52 w ........( vsal = 11,5v) 

no tengo idea de el asunto de coseno fi


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 3, 2020)

El coseno phi en AC vendría siendo algo asi como la eficiencia de una carga, dependiendo de sus caracteristicas electricas y tipo constructivo.

Una resistencia en AC tiene un cosphi = 1
Un motor de inducción puede tener un cosphi a partir de 0,78
Una lampara fluorescente maneja un cosphi desde 0,6 en adelante

Toda carga AC que tenga una forma constructiva y operacional diferente al de una resistencia (por ej. puede ser una plancha, una estufa eléctrica) posee un cosphi < a 1, por ende dichas cargas tienen la habilidad de alterar la forma de onda original, añadiendo armonicos a la red que elevan el consumo de corriente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2020)

Guzman17m dijo:


> Saludos a todos, Bueno este tema es de mi interés, el asunto es que tengo 2 transformadores simétricos de 45 0 45 y 40 0 40 mi pregunta es ¿puedo conectarlos en paralelo para aumentar la potencia? Y de ser posible ¿cuál será el voltaje dominante? Gracias de antemano.


No caro Don Guzman17 , desafortunadamente los dos transformadores tienem que tener misma tensión de salida para funcionar como quieres.
Una salida serias desmantelar lo devanado secundario del transformador de 45 + 45 hasta obtener 40 + 40 Voltios y hay si puedes sumar.
Att,
daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2020)

Guzman17m dijo:


> Saludos a todos, Bueno este tema es de mi interés, el asunto es que tengo 2 transformadores simétricos de 45 0 45 y 40 0 40 mi pregunta es ¿puedo conectarlos en paralelo para aumentar la potencia? Y de ser posible ¿cuál será el voltaje dominante? Gracias de antemano.


Tal como te aclara *Ganiel GopeZ* ambos transformadores deben tener la misma tensión de salida y yo agrego, deben ser de la *misma potencia *si no es así, al cargarlos uno adsorbe mas mas carga que el otro.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 24, 2020)

Además de como te han dicho que debes hacerlo, también debes observar de conectar sus terminales fase con fase, y neutro con neutro, sinó *cortocircuito.*
**​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Guzman17m (Mar 26, 2020)

Gracias a todos por su pronta respuesta.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2020)

Hay un modo de equilibrar impedancias con unas resistencias para poner transformadores no idénticos... Pero es un ejercicio complicado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay un modo de equilibrar impedancias con unas resistencias para poner transformadores no idénticos... Pero es un ejercicio complicado.


Y derrochar inutilmente muuuchos Guatts en calor , jajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Y derrochar inutilmente muuuchos Guatts en calor , jajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Me alegra que te diviertas porque en estos momentos reírse es algo bueno.
Sonará raro pero se hace y en transformadores gordos de kVA y mayores. Había un tema entero en ingeniería industrial, en la asignatura de  máquinas eléctricas en acoplamiento de transformadores; que índices horarios eran compatibles y cuáles no y como equilibrar las impedancias.
Efectivamente se pierde potencia en las resistencias, es obvio, pero a cambio se equilibran las cargas y si necesitas ampliar una red o una instalación pero es imposible encontrar otro transformador idéntico, algo ahabra que hacer, y desechar uno y ponerlo nuevo no siempre es viable.

Para dos transformadores de 15VA pues no vale la pena, compras uno de 30VA y te olvidas del tema, pero poderse, se puede juntar uno de 20 y uno de 10VA de la misma tensión, obviamente.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 26, 2020)

Para conectar  en paralelo transformadores de potencia, digamos los de distribución, etc., su relación de transformación no debe superar el 0,5 % en valores extremos opuestos entre ambos, porque circulará corriente interna apreciable entre ambos devanados secundarios sobrecargando los transformadores, lean este interesante PDF :

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## bruneto1983 (Abr 8, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Para conectar  en paralelo transformadores de potencia, digamos los de distribución, etc., su relación de transformación no debe superar el 0,5 % en valores extremos opuestos entre ambos, porque circulará corriente interna apreciable entre ambos devanados secundarios sobrecargando los transformadores, lean este interesante PDF :
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Para transformadores monofásicos también valdría la documentación?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2020)

bruneto1983 dijo:


> Para transformadores monofásicos también valdría la documentación?


No


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 10, 2021)

Buen día, tengo una consultonta, en donde vivo, la red eléctrica suministra 220VAC y tengo 2 transformadores, rescatados de antiguos equipos Kenwood y Aiwa que decían funcionar a 100VAC, ambos trafos son diferentes, incluso uno de ellos es dos veces más grande que el otro (el azul en la foto adjunta). 
Mi consulta seria: ¿Es correcto y funcional unir los primarios en serie y conectar a los 220VAC de la red eléctrica? Planeo utilizar los secundarios con su respectiva fuente y amplificador independientes en mi caso?

Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 10, 2021)

NO, ya que son diferentes, diferentes consumos, tamaño, etc...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2021)

No es correcto, no va a funcionar ni por asomo. Si fueran idénticos habría que mirar muy mucho porque tampoco lo tendría claro.

Su uso es venderlos como chatarra y con el dinero comprar uno adecuado. O usarlos para bobinarlos de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> No es correcto, no va a funcionar ni por asomo. Si fueran idénticos habría que mirar muy mucho porque tampoco lo tendría claro.
> 
> Su uso es *venderlos como chatarra *y con el dinero comprar uno adecuado. O usarlos para bobinarlos de nuevo.


También sirven como "Pisa-papeles"


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También sirven como "Pisa-papeles"


Y para cascar almendras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Y para cascar almendras.


 Almendras. . . . .


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 10, 2021)

Ja Ja ja!

Ok, ya entendí 😅, pero soy obstinado y va mi segunda consulta 😅

Tengo dos autotransformadores iguales de 220/110 (100W dice la etiqueta, lo dudo, adjunto foto). 

La consulta es: funcionaría bien usar ambas salidas de 110 en paralelo para obtener más potencia y hacer trabajar el transformador grande cuyo primario es de 110VAC que mostré anteriormente?

No sé si son relevantes éstos datos:
- La salida de los autotransformadores mide 14.4 ohm (cada uno)
- El primario del trafo Azul (110VAC) mide 1.4 ohm

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2021)

Pablo LB dijo:


> Ja Ja ja!
> 
> Ok, ya entendí 😅, pero soy obstinado y va mi segunda consulta 😅
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don Pablo LB , !OJO AO PIOJO ! , autotransformadores NO sirven para ese uso , eso es porque els posuen solamente un devanado con un punto en conmum entre entrada y salida !
Solamente serias possible poner en paralelo dos autotrasformadores de construición identica o sea dos hermanos gemelos y mismo asi con mucho criterio en todas ligaciones para NO incorrer en lo riesgo de alguna fase equivocada lo que seguramente criaria un belo cortocircuito .
!Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2021)

Se arrima sigilosamente *RMS *!

Digamos que si , podrías poner en paralelo dos autotransformadores para aumentar su potencia . . .  peeerooo , habría que ver si están en fase 

Si están en fase y se logra , ahí si se podría conectar otro transformador de 110Vac a lo que sea 

Haz la prueba de día (así no te quedas sin luz) , ojo con el fuego  🔥🎆🎇🧑‍🚒🧨🚒🧯

P.D. : Lo mas coherente sería usar el autotransformador 220 a 100 mas grande (mas potente) alimentando al menos potente de los de minicomponentes de 110V


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 10, 2021)

La pregunta sería, que potencia puede entregar tu transformador y que potencia entrega tu autotransformador?


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 10, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se arrima sigilosamente *RMS *!
> 
> Digamos que si , podrías poner en paralelo dos autotransformadores para aumentar su potencia . . .  peeerooo , habría que ver si están en fase
> 
> ...



Coincido con hacer pruebas durante el día jajaja.

Ambos autotransformadores son idénticos, y si, tengo en cuenta lo de las fases y lo que también mencionó Daniel Lopes acerca de que una de las lineas va directo de la entrada a la salida, planeaba destaparlos para asegurarme de las conexiones y el sentido de los bobinados, no quiero iniciar un incendio 😅 pero no he podido conseguir otro trafo de 220/110, creo que debo utilizar lampara serie para las pruebas 


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> La pregunta sería, que potencia puede entregar tu transformador y que potencia entrega tu autotransformador?


Los autotransformadores indican 100W cada uno, son idénticos.
El transformador de primario 110VAC tiene 18cm2 en su pie central, 324W en teoría, comprendo que es enorme la diferencia, pero no planeo exigirle más de 100W y ni eso, o creen que habría problemas de calentamiento en reposo?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2021)

Si conectas independientemene pero de igual modo ambos autotransformadores , deberías tener O (cero) Volt AC entre ambas salidas de 110 ¿Capishe? Sin desarmar !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2021)

Bueno cuanto a lo calientamento excesivo ( y anomal) de cualquer transformador cuando  en reposo ( andando sin carga) eso generalmente  si debe a la elevada curriente quiescente  circulante por lo devanado primario .
Generalmente por questiones puramente economicas alguns fabricantes de transformadores ( los malos) usan lo minimo possible de cubre (menos espiras enroladas) , asi la inductancia es baja y portanto la curriente circulante acaba sendo algo elevada saturando lo flujo magnectico del nucleo  .
Cuando hay la saturación del flujo magnectico la curriente circulante por lo devanado primario sube a las nubens !
Otro punto inportante a sener considerado  tanbien es la calidad del hierro enpleyado en la fabricación del nucleo magnectico , lo hierro mas barato es tanbien lo que tienes mas perdidas.
Las perdidas son transformadas directamente en calientamento por puro efecto Joule !


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2021)

Si que se pueden poner autotranformadores en paralelo, lo mismo que transformadores con las mismas precauciones.
Y claro, lo que obtienes es otro autoransformador sin aislamiento.


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 11, 2021)

Buen día, realizadas las pruebas, felizmente aún no explotó nada 😅, de todas maneras destapé los autotransformadores para asegurarme que las conexiones estén bien y reeamplazar los cables feos que traen de origen. 
La tensión de salida es estable tanto en vacío como conectado al transformador grande, aunque observé que de los puntos medios (de los autotransformadores) a un extremo mide 117VAC y al otro extremo mide 97 que es la tensión que utilizaré, pues nominalmente esos equipos decian trabajar con 100VAC, a menos que me indiquen alguna razón para no hacerlo. 
Ya lleva media hora conectado y no hay calentamiento, ojalá continue así 😂. Siempre agradecido por sus respuestas.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 11, 2021)

Haz un dibujo para sumar a lo que pusiste.

Con lo de 100Vca, nunca lo vi, siempre vi que colocan en etiquetas de entre 110Vca a 127Vca.
No creo que pase nada, si luego de media hora no notas calentamiento excesivo, dejalo media hora mas (obvio exigiendo todo el rato), si pasa la prueba, entonces no deberias preocuparte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2021)

Posiblemente está tomando el 110 V contra la otra pata del 220 V


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2021)

Eso pensé 2M pero siempre tuve una duda, justo esa parte puede ser bobinada con alambre más fino ya que solo circula la corriente primaria.

Es una duda que he tenido siempre y nunca me gaste en abrir uno para chusmear.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 11, 2021)

Pasate por acá, que hay formulas tambien, aparte de dibujistos... Autotransformador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2021)

Curiosamente , ambos bobinados son de casi el mismo diámetro/sección  🤷‍♂️


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2021)

DT J3 buena data.

Aunque de estas fórmulas:






Que las sospechaba, no las habia buscado pero las suponia me hacía pensar en las diferencias de diámetro de ambas bobinas.

Pero H ha confirmado algo en base a su experiencia de haber desarmado alguno !!!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: No me borren ningún mensaje !!!!


Llegue a los 2K !!!!


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 11, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Haz un dibujo para sumar a lo que pusiste.
> 
> Con lo de 100Vca, nunca lo vi, siempre vi que colocan en etiquetas de entre 110Vca a 127Vca.
> No creo que pase nada, si luego de media hora no notas calentamiento excesivo, dejalo media hora mas (obvio exigiendo todo el rato), si pasa la prueba, entonces no deberias preocuparte


Tengo pendiente probarlo con carga, solo hice prueba en vacío los tres transformadores conectados entre sí, luego de tres horas aprox, apenas estaban tibios. Adjunto diagrama hecho a pulso y fotos de las etiquetas de los equipos que funcionaban a 100VAC.



J2C dijo:


> Eso pensé 2M pero siempre tuve una duda, justo esa parte puede ser bobinada con alambre más fino ya que solo circula la corriente primaria.
> 
> Es una duda que he tenido siempre y nunca me gaste en abrir uno para chusmear.


Estoy seguro que esos autotransformadores  tienen el mismo calibre de principio a fin, de hecho el punto medio no está cortado, es el mismo alambre que sale y vuelve a ingresar al enrollado.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2021)

Yastás 2001 . . .  odisea del espacio !


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2021)

Si no se calientan en minutos es que van bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2021)

Pablo LB dijo:


> Tengo pendiente probarlo con carga, solo hice prueba en vacío los tres transformadores conectados entre sí, luego de tres horas aprox, apenas estaban tibios. Adjunto diagrama hecho a pulso y fotos de las etiquetas de los equipos que funcionaban a 100VAC.
> 
> 
> Estoy seguro que esos autotransformadores  tienen el mismo calibre de principio a fin, de hecho el punto medio no está cortado, es el mismo alambre que sale y vuelve a ingresar al enrollado.
> ...


Hola a todos , lo que se pasa es que la toma central dese transformador en questón  NO es tan central asi , dai esa tensión de 97 Voltios cuando deberia sener 110V o 127V .
!Una salida es elegir la otra esteremidad del devanado como lo punto conmum entre la entrada (220V) y la salida (110V) y listo !
!Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Una salida es elegir la otra esteremidad del devanado como lo punto conmum entre la entrada (220V) y la salida (110V) y listo !






DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posiblemente está tomando el 110 V contra la otra pata del 220 V


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 12, 2021)

Pablo LB dijo:


> La tensión de salida es estable tanto en vacío como conectado al transformador grande, aunque observé que de los puntos medios (de los autotransformadores) a un extremo mide 117VAC y al otro extremo mide 97 que es la tensión que utilizaré, pues nominalmente esos equipos decian trabajar con 100VAC, a menos que me indiquen alguna razón para no hacerlo.
> Ya lleva media hora conectado y no hay calentamiento, ojalá continue así 😂. Siempre agradecido por sus respuestas.
> 
> Saludos!


Si es como según dices, que esos 2 autotransformadores son iguales, y que estaban hechos para suministrar 100 Vca, lo que has observado es que de donde mediste *no* es el punto medio, es la derivación para obtener los 100 Vca (97 Vca medidos, variación de linea), por eso entre un extremo y la derivación tienes 97 Vca,  y entre el otro extremo y la derivación tienes 117 Vca.-


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 12, 2021)

*P.D. :*

​


----------

